# Autum Pics



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

lets see your autum pics 

every year i always try to get a decent autum pic of zara - she always blows her coat and basically i think she looks like "Bat thing" - her ears look so much bigger than they usually do because she has blown her coat lol

luckily enough her caot is all lovely again by the time winter somes so i am able to get some decent winter shots, especially when it is snowing! 

this is her doing her bat thing impression lol










Bat Thing on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

and a lovely winter shot of her 









please share your autum shots 

or you can post a before and after blowing there coat pic


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

she looks gorgeous.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pic..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog...lovely pic.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Zara is beautiful, that's a lovely pic of her.

Here's an Autumn one of Otto. I know I've already posted it elswhere but I thought it was apropriate.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> Zara is beautiful, that's a lovely pic of her.
> 
> Here's an Autumn one of Otto. I know I've already posted it elswhere but I thought it was apropriate.


awwwww he looks so cheeky 

i think Zara looks like two different dogs when she is out of coat - the scruffy look (usually in autum) and the more regal look (winter time normaly) lol


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely pics of both Zara & Otto.

Zara's Made me feel chilly though


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow she is stunning 
i was looking at GSD as there was some for sale and my oh wants to get one when we haven got any dogs.as he used to have a police dog when he was younger and he lived in a pub and he said that they were the best guard dogs out she would never let anyone near him.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i decided to get this pics printed - it is now in a lovely frame on my livingroom table


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I was wondering why Sky was moulting ten times more than usual!!! Will try to get some nice pics tomorrow


----------



## mrothmen (Sep 10, 2009)

Lovely pic...Gorgeous dog


----------

